# 13g reef



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just set it up. 13g aqueon widescreen tank with a powerhead, 1 aqueon quietflow 10 (soon 2 be 2), heater and 24in coralife t5 ho light. I took live sand and rocks from my other tank. Might be getting a HOB skimmer. Its looking pretty good 4 the first day







The livestock is
1 yellow banded possum wrasse
1 purple firefish
1 scooter blenny (eats pellets)
Looking 2 get a wheelers shrimp goby and pistol shrimp, some more inverts, and maybe a rainfords goby in a month or 2, and that would be it.

Corals
Purple mushroom
Tree coral
Torches 
Green star polyps 
pocillopora frag

Any thought on the tank? Livestock? Corals? Equipment?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You already have all that stock in there? If you can get a HOB Skimmer you should be golden.Is the T-5 a duel tube? If not I might add one of those actinic accent lights just for fun.

It does look real good,a nice 13 gallon nano reef just starting out.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I do have the 3 fish in it already. That's y I used the live sand & rock & filter & water. Yes the t-5s r a dual 1 10000k and 1 actinic. Thx I think it turned out pretty good for a first try. Everything seems 2 be out 2day & the water is clearer, so I might post another pic. So would this be fine as a final stock;
1 yellow banded possum wrasse (which I have already)
1 purple firefish (I have it already)
1 scooter blenny (I have it already)
1 wheelers goby (in about a month or so)
1 Pistol shrimp (whenever I get the wheelers)
1 rainsfords goby (if its not pushing it, than in 1 month and a 1/2)
2-3 regular turbos 
3 Nassarius Snails
1 cleaner shrimp (maybe)
3 peppermint shrimp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Well those are all fishes that are going to want to eat rather frequently but asides from that as long as your water stays in acceptable parameters you should be good. I would wait until your algae develops before adding the rainford but that should happen in the time frame of a month.
I might also make sure there are enough cave areas for the fire fish and the soon to be pistol shrimp\goby.
In the end it should look pretty sweet.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

The firefish already has a home in a hole in a rock. The scooter blenny goes everywhere, sleeps in the sand, he is soooooo awesome. The possum is staying in the rocks, swims around a little. Hes wicked timid. But soon he should be out more; but will probaly stay near the rocks. Then the pistol shrimp and the wheelers goby will make a borrow under a rock. Then the rainsford will do whatever he does. I will be waiting a while for the rainsfords goby cus i can always get 1. But the wheelers goby i only see sometimes. So idk when i will get 1 it might be in a week or a couple of months. But im looking forward 2 what this will become. The HOB skimmer will keep the water good correct? Also in the other aqueon filter i might put some macro in it and put a clip on light on it. Would that work as a mini fuge?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

A HOB Skimmer will assist in preventing water degradation and the macro algae , when growing, will absorb some of the nutrient left over in the system via photosynthesis so all in all it sounds like a solid plan as far as filtration goes.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay got a couple problems with the fish.  Sorry for the bloodworms in the pic, i was feedimg the pepperment shrimps and possum wrasse. The purple firefish is not coming, hiding in the back on the sand, not eating, clamped fins, and when it swims it wobbles. i had it 4 around 2 months in my other tank and it was fine. Idk whats wrong with it. Does anyone know??? 

Also the scooter blenny i got ended up being the wrong 1, and it is being a pain in the @$$ 2 feed. Not interested in pellets, flakes, bloodworms, mysis, or anything really. I just got a free sample of some liquid stuff that u keep in the fridge and it has also sorts of little died tiny creatures in it. They said that they use it 2 train there dragonets 2 eat frozen. When i put it in he moved around a little more, i think it was the smell, but he never really did anything. He does pick around, so since i have some cyclops, could i just but it all over the tank and then as he picks around will he get some? Any other suggestions???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Feeding***


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

You can try other typres of frozen foods in the flow to simulate movement. I might also try to get some copapods in there or even tigropsis until you can get some live brine shrimps going.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

K thx. But what about the firefish???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Fire fish can be pretty sensitive to diseases and treatments,it is possible during the move and addition of fish that he contracted a illness. Is he emaciated? Does he show interest in food at all? Any negative fluxes or big changes in water parameters recently? Any damaged fins or patches\blotches on scales\skin? Do you have a quarantine that you keep your fish in prior to introduction?


----------



## Slowlywashedaway (Apr 13, 2018)

I was thinking of buying 13 or 16 gallon widescreen for my next reef tank and I found this old thread. I was wondering how yours turned out?


----------



## Nomeus68 (Aug 31, 2020)

It does look real good,a nice 13 gallon nano reef just starting out.


----------

